# Newest Siams and Black litter



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

This is 2 litters combined there is a few days between them, one became ill and had to be removed but the rest so far are all doing well. There from one of my Siams and my black buck and the other is from one of my blacks to the black buck, the blacks all carry siamese so im intrested to see if the points will be improved more from to black parents then only one black parent.


























































Some of the babies will be put to a cream buck to improve there type and the rest will be put back to the black.


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Oooo! I always love pictures of siamese and black mice. I cant wait to see more as they mature! 

What type of hay/grass is that you use by the way?


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Wow! I have never seen an up close black pup mouse before, they are seriously all black! Very majestic/pretty looking


----------



## Souris (Dec 30, 2012)

Pretty pups. :love1


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thank you these guys are really looking good so far.

it's just pet shop prepacked hay.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

they are gorgeous, it will be great to see the points coming in as they develop.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yeah I'm hoping for a deasont improvement, in another litter who's 12 - 15 weeks one's points and shading is the best so far but she is smaller than the others lol. Will get more pics at the weekend


----------



## Bluetrimice (Jan 8, 2013)

aw they are gorgeous. Siamese mice are so pretty.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yeah there my fave varity.

Hears pics of the older litter

Mum









The best girl


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for the updated pictures. Nice.


----------



## alilew (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm sooooo excited cant wait to have my first meeces  
Thanks for your help and advice x


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

no problem, just one week to go lol


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

got 6 New pinks today, well 6 and a half. don't know if it was stillborn and she munched it or if one is a pinky muncher but both does are first time mothers so we will see how many there is tomorrow.

Also looks like I have an accidental litter as one of the saim mum's with a litter is def pregnant. I forget to take them from the buck and she was in there for a few hours after giving birth so looks like either he is persuasive or she is easyer than some of the other does.


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

PPVallhunds said:


> Also looks like I have an accidental litter as one of the saim mum's with a litter is def pregnant. I forget to take them from the buck and she was in there for a few hours after giving birth so looks like *either he is persuasive or she is easyer than some of the other does*.


 :lol: I got a good laugh from this


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh, so adorable!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

HemlockStud said:


> PPVallhunds said:
> 
> 
> > Also looks like I have an accidental litter as one of the saim mum's with a litter is def pregnant. I forget to take them from the buck and she was in there for a few hours after giving birth so looks like *either he is persuasive or she is easyer than some of the other does*.
> ...


I've got one doe who's nickname is hussy as she all ways gave birth dead on 21 days from first seeing the buck and if she is living next to a buck she torments them flirting lol most of the foxes like to have dinner first lol


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

update on the newest litter, no more pinkies munched and the other doe with her gave birth too. had a total of 15 in the nest, kept back 6. but forgot I wanted a buck from the blue point and only kept does. :roll: 
The accidental litter has arrived and she had 11, and only one Siamese so kept that and two blacks and will have to see how they do as they may get pushed out by the older babies.

and foxes due from next weekend and more from the weekend after that. the mice have been busy, no wonder it's warm in there lol


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

fab news hopefully you will have loads more foxes as the ones ive had are gorgeous  looking forward to breeding them myself


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

pics of the youngest babies

































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















one of the foxes gave birth today to 4 chunky healthy bucks, 2 small bucks and 1 small doe. So kept back the 4 bucks.


----------



## alilew (Jan 9, 2013)

Aww they're stunning


----------

